# After the Storm Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fishing code all evening after the big storm came thru. Winds where nice and cool, and fish did not bite till the humidity returned. And when it did we got many LGMouth to take Waldorf Hair Bugs. Here are a few. 


























Capt Mike


----------

